# Hi from Anglesey



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Good afternoon Folks,

Been browsing for a few days, looking to upgrade my 11year old Gaggia Cubika (although had been using Nespresso for convenience) and use beans with grinder.

Based in Trearddur Bay, Anglesey.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome. Nice part of the world.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Mike welcome to the forum


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

thanks, too much info to digest


----------



## Neilbdavies (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome from fellow north walian


----------

